# Tennessee herf



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

We need to get up a herf here in the Middle Tennessee area, Who all's game?


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

:tu:tu:tu:chk


----------



## mander153 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yall should check out www.nashvillecigarclub.com.

We've got members all over middle TN.

That said I'm game to smoke most any time I can get away


----------

